# 1099's



## paxtonstafford (Jan 27, 2019)

have some folks received their 1099's from ss?---or some like myself have NOT recieved my 1099's either from ss or O.P.M,?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 27, 2019)

My SS forms arrived a week or so ago other forms are trickling in but I never get the last K-1 from a trust until early to mid-March so I usually file at the last minute.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 27, 2019)

Got my SS one Saturday.  Edward Jones one never comes until February. I file the day after it comes.


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Jan 27, 2019)

Mine came in the mail early in the week... doesn't matter as I have to wait for all tax forms to come in. Usually I don't file with the IRS until March.


----------



## paxtonstafford (Jan 27, 2019)

*thank ou*

Thank you



QUOTE=hiraeth2018;969366]Mine came in the mail early in the week... doesn't matter as I have to wait for all tax forms to come in. Usually I don't file with the IRS until March.[/QUOTE]


----------

